# Hello everyone



## LittleBlueMouse (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi I'm Abi, I don't yet have any mice but I've joined this forum for advice on finding a good breeder near to me (Hertfordshire) as I've been searching for a while now with no success!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to FMB!  I'm certain you'll be able to find someone here.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Abi, glad to see you made it  Hopefully you can find someone near you with the perfect mice!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------

